# Future outing for Huron anglers?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This has also been posted in the outings forum.

I was thinking we could do an outing at Hudson Mills during Bass season. It's a great park with good facillities and great smallie fishing. This is some of the best fishing on the Huron and this stretch is wader friendly.

Anyone interested? Anyone have any alternate locations?


----------



## Jim J (Feb 17, 2002)

I fished Hudson Mills numerous times several years ago with mixed results. I was also thinking of fly fishing around Delphi Park. Have you fished there? If so, any better than Hudson Mills? Also,
have you ever fished in Willow Park for smallies?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I have fished Willow and done well, but I don't recall ever fishing Delphi. I believe I have fished near it, hard to recall. Whatever the case I think an outing is in order and wherever it happens is fine with me. I'd just like to get everone together and have a good time.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

ypsify that sounds like a great idea, both hudson mills and delhi metros are awsome smallie fisheries. keep us posted as it gets closer.


----------



## Jim J (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm all for an outing on the Huron. I mainly fly fish, and when I can't get up North for trout or steelhead, I love to fish for smallies in rivers. 

What are you throwing? Ive had my bets luck on Black Wooly Buggers (and it's variations) and Muddlers. Haven't tried and big stonefly nymph patterns yet. I am also thinking about trying some clouser minnows.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

jim j, 
clousers are great on the huron, try dry flys and hoppers in late summer.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Jim J,
Don't forget those ESLs. I tore 'em up last year on natural colors.

Glad to see some interest in the outing.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im in, say when and where. Wiat, where is the huron and how far is it from detroit.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Ypsifly: 

I am also interested. I am about an hour to hour and a half away so it would work best for me on a Sunday or maybe when it gets dark late at night in an evening. I have been wanting to get over to the Huron but just haven't headed over there yet. I fly fish and also spin fish occasionally so either is fine with me. Keep us posted.

John


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I'm in. 

I recommend a float trip. If we have more than a few anglers, the fishing will be crowded if we stay in one spot. Also in my experience fishing this stretch, there are small pockets of fishy water separated by some distance. So floating would put you on more and better water. 

I called the metroparks and they said Hudson Mills to Delhi is about 8 river miles, making it about a 3 hour float, not counting fishing. So it's more like 5 hours after you account for stopping and fishing some holes. 

Depending on how organized we are we could have a BBQ at Delhi at the take-out point.

I will be spin fishing. I like the fly rod but save it mostly for trout. I will use the following:

- Rapalas - the best, use floating ones because most of the water isn't deep.
- Spinners - also good (yellow and red are good colors) 
- ChugR/PopR/SkitterPop
- Jig+curly tail - my biggest fish come on these, black is good
- Hair jig - tied by yours truly with bucktail in red/white, yellow/red and yellow/white. Pike love em.
- I'm sure garden hackle would work too.

I'm not going to tell you when we float over my home water, but you'll be able to tell when I start coughing nervously.

This should be a fun outing. 

p.s. This stretch is catch and release for all bass.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Kroppe,
That sounds like a plan, especially the part about the BBQ. It would be great if we get a good group of people using different techniques. There is a lot we can learn from each other. I'll be bringing fly gear and hopefully my fly to spin rod project will be complete so I can chuck some home made spinners and tiny Rapalas.

Stelmon,
I'm guessing you will be driving for about an hour, depending on the orange barrel hatch. It's easy to get to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

No not Hudson Mills.......The fishing SUCKS!!!!!!!

Plus all of the hotties are out there rolling blading, you guys might hurt your neck.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

I've been to Willow and done very well catching a 19 in smallie that I released last year. Also where is Hudson Mills I have heard of it but have no idea where it is.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

hudson mills is at north teritorial and dexter pinckney rd, 10 miles or so west of US 23. a float from there to delhi would be great to do. actually bell rd is about a mile or so north of there and has some good water also.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Bell road is a great place to start. They took the old bridge out a few years ago so you can't access it from Dexter-Pinckney any more. You have to go in from the other side. I can't remember the name of the road on the other side, but the Parks or somebody has put in a little parking lot.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Bell Road has some good water but it is at least an hour (floating) upstream from Hudson Mills so the trip becomes 4 hours without fishing, 6-8 hours including fishing. Plus there isn't much fishy water once you leave the Bell Road rapids until Hudson Mills. Take a look at the river upstream from North Territorial and you'll see it is very slow and wide. The water is about 1 foot deep, it's sandy, and there is no in-stream structure or bank cover. Other than that, it's great. ;-)

The really good water is between Hudson Mills and Delhi. There are a few plunge pools and gravelly runs that we can hit. With luck we'll get a few 'eyes with the smallies.

The driving distance from the Orvis shop on Woodward in Royal Oak to Hudson Mills is about 45 miles.

Directions to Hudson Mills:

From Rochester/Troy/Royal Oak, etc:
- I696 to I275 to M14 to US23 north to North Territorial Road west.
- Take N. Territorial west about 10 miles west until you see a sign on the south side of the road for Hudson Mills Metro Park. If you pass over the river then you have gone too far.

From Grosse Pointe/Detroit/downriver: 
- I94 to US23 north to North Territorial.
- Take N. Territorial as per above.

From Clarkston and 'burbs north:
- M59 to US23 south to North Territorial.
- Take N. Territorial as per above.


----------



## mickfoo (Nov 14, 2001)

I'll join the huron river outing, for sure. I fish this river alot, and there are some great smallies in there. I always use rebel craws, dark colored curly tails,smaller rapalas, and tubes. A BBQ is always in order if you ask me. I've been really thinking about flyfishing for a few years now, but i know nothing about it, if any of you guys would be willing to help me out, with what i should buy, i would greatly appreciate it. All of my catalogs are really intimadating, i don't want to get stuck with the wrong equipment.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Mickfoo,
Go to Cabela's. They have good starter setups for the price. I use their Three Forks rods and they have served me well.

Have you fished the Paper Mill lately? I'm stuck in town with car troubles so my fishing options are limited. I'll be there tonight.


----------



## planktonman (Feb 25, 2002)

I would appreciate it if you didn't reveal such specific fishing sites on a puplic forum, especially the areas that are not catch and realease only. These areas get enough pressure without revealing exact runs. If you all want to go fishing somewhere talk about it in private after you've established who's going. Don't mean to sound like a jerk but I'm just concerned for the well being of the river and the smallies. The water in these strecthes are pretty low during most of the summer so you may want to plan accordingly. Skittering caddis works good as does nymphing a soft hackle hare's ear. See ya on da river.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Well said plankton, this one is making me edgy also.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Sorry guys. Just trying to get an outing together. But I understand where you are coming from. 

I brought up this stretch of water because of the great park facilities all located close to each other. Truth be told I'm more interested in the get togethr/BBQ aspect than I am in having a killer day on the river. Although seeing everyone land fish all day would be great too.

Do you guys have any alternate locations? Kensington? Island Lake?
Belle Isle?(LOL)


----------

